# Have a few plant questions.



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

1. What are some low light plants?
2. What are some that stay small(able to fit in tanks under 5 gallons).
3. What are some that will thrive in pretty much any water condition?
4. What are some that will provide cover for fry?


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

The ultimate plant here that answers all of your questions at once is "java moss". It grows great in low light, filthy water, being a moss it creates tons of hiding places for fry, it grow outward like an afro instead of just straight up like a stem plant. So even if it does start getting to big for the tank you can just pull it apart and seperate it or stretch it out and tie it down all the way across the tank.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2006)

Java fern also fits some of your descriptions. If you put a bunch together, it might outgrow a really small tank, but it would take awhile.

Anubias nana or nana petite would also be good. You would have to attach it (and the Java fern) to wood or rocks. Cryptocorynes can live in about 1 watt per gallon or so, but once planted, they don't like to be moved.


----------

